# Fight Cube



## Faz (Apr 16, 2009)

Lawrence Leung in Fight cube. He has a T.V. show here in Australia called "Choose your own adventure". In the most recent episode, "Fight Cube", he visits the Caltech cube club. 


http://www.abc.net.au/tv/lawrence/#/begin/video - *Click on number 4* *"Be the best"*

He is an avid cuber, and very funny. At the end of the video, he smashes all of his cubes.

In the most recent episode, "Fight Cube", he challenged people to solve a Rubik's cube as fast as they can, or with the best style/technique.(Open to Aussies only)

This is my entry:


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't you just love R perms


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2009)

Watch the episode too.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 16, 2009)

I can't watch any of the videos.... 
I guess I have to live it Australia to even watch them.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 16, 2009)

for those of us that cannot watch the videos from ABC


----------



## TurbulentTurtle (Apr 16, 2009)

That would have been better if they actually fought, and took their pants off.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 16, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> That would have been better if they actually fought, and took their pants off.



What do you mean by "better"?


----------



## skwishy (Apr 16, 2009)

TurbulentTurtle said:


> That would have been better if they actually fought, *and took their pants off*.



WTF!?


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 16, 2009)

They are all SO SLOW!


----------



## Lofty (Apr 16, 2009)

ummm...
TurbulentTurtle... I think you have said far to many inappropriate and questionable things. Can you please just stick to cubing and leave your paedophilia and weird sexual desires for another forum. 
In other news could someone maybe download the videos and host them somewhere we can download?


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 16, 2009)

Or you can just download it yourself?

www.videodl.org


----------



## dChan (Apr 16, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Or you can just download it yourself?
> 
> www.videodl.org



Lofty is talking about the videos on the website that fazrulz provided.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, I am very incompetent at anything to do with computers, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Adam had an R perm and then a J perm. Also, I see Michael


----------



## Rawn (Apr 17, 2009)

I should enter this for fun. Faz and Josh are probably going to win though.


----------



## Jai (Apr 17, 2009)

nitrocan said:


> Or you can just download it yourself?
> 
> www.videodl.org


A bit off-topic, but www.file2hd.com is much better, and works everywhere.

As for Fight Cube, that was awesome 
qq should've owned Lawrence, but I don't think he wants to take his shirt off


----------



## Kian (Apr 17, 2009)

Lofty said:


> ummm...
> TurbulentTurtle... I think you have said far to many inappropriate and questionable things. Can you please just stick to cubing and leave your paedophilia and weird sexual desires for another forum.
> In other news could someone maybe download the videos and host them somewhere we can download?



+1. It's getting out of hand.


----------



## idpapro (Apr 17, 2009)

but isnt michel faster than adam?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, but he probably didn't wanna take off his shirt  and Adam is much more threatening  (no offense to Michael)


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2009)

idpapro said:


> but isnt michel faster than adam?



There's a little thing about TV. They'd rather show something that's entertaining, and would rather feature someone who can play it up for the camera. Showing Adam as a big threatening guy is much more effective in a Fight Club type scene.

And it's not like it would make a difference for the average TV audience. Laypeople think a sub-60 solve is impressive already.


----------



## richardzhang (Sep 19, 2009)

I saw Laurence on Talkin' Bout' Your Generation.


----------

